# 100-Intel-PIII-Celeron-CPUs-gold-recovery



## Dan72ccx (Apr 25, 2011)

Hi
Do is worse to buy ?
http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/100-Intel-PIII-Celeron-CPUs-gold-recovery-/160577641021?pt=UK_Motherboards_CPUs&hash=item25632c5a3d


----------



## samuel-a (Apr 25, 2011)

highly over priced in my opinion....


----------



## patnor1011 (Apr 25, 2011)

I would not pay 0.30 £ a piece, that is about what you can get out of them. For reference you can check http://www.thriftybits.com and what he pay. Double his price and you are near true value. He lists this chips as 0.25 $ a piece.


----------



## Dan72ccx (Apr 25, 2011)

Thank you for you advayce


----------

